# Listbox mit 10 Spalten und mehr



## Wolke7777777 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich möchte eine Listbox mit mehr als 10 Spalten füllen. Leider ist dies nicht möglich, da Excel ab der 10 Spalte die Fehlermeldung "Laufzeitfehler 380, Eigenschaft List konnte nicht gesetzt werden. Ungültiger Eigenschaftswert." ausgibt.

Hier der Code:

```
Private Sub cmdSuchen_Click()
    Dim rngCell As Range
    Dim strFirstAddress As String
    Dim i As Integer
 
        With Worksheets("Tabelle1").Range("A:A")
            Me.ListBox1.Clear
            Set rngCell = .Find(Me.ComboBox1.Value, LookIn:=xlValues, lookat:=xlWhole)
            If Not rngCell Is Nothing Then
            strFirstAddress = rngCell.Address
        Do
        With Me.ListBox1
        .ColumnCount = 13
        
          .AddItem

        
          .List(.ListCount - 1, 0) = rngCell.Offset(0, 1).Value
          .List(.ListCount - 1, 1) = rngCell.Offset(0, 2).Value
          .List(.ListCount - 1, 2) = rngCell.Offset(0, 3).Value
          .List(.ListCount - 1, 3) = rngCell.Offset(0, 4).Value
          .List(.ListCount - 1, 4) = rngCell.Offset(0, 5).Value
          .List(.ListCount - 1, 5) = rngCell.Offset(0, 6).Value
          .List(.ListCount - 1, 6) = rngCell.Offset(0, 7).Value
          .List(.ListCount - 1, 7) = rngCell.Offset(0, 8).Value
          .List(.ListCount - 1, 8) = rngCell.Offset(0, 9).Value
          .List(.ListCount - 1, 9) = rngCell.Offset(0, 10).Value
          .List(.ListCount - 1, 10) = rngCell.Offset(0, 11).Value     <=ab hier ist Laufzeitfehler 380

          
          .ColumnWidths = "3cm;3cm;1cm;1cm;1cm;1cm;1,5cm;1,8cm;2cm;2cm;2cm;2cm;2cm"
        End With
        
        Set rngCell = .FindNext(rngCell)
        Loop While Not rngCell Is Nothing And rngCell.Address <> strFirstAddress
      Else
       MsgBox "", 48
    End If
End With
End Sub
```


Vielen Dank


----------



## Yaslaw (9. Dezember 2013)

Google nach 'excel vba listbox max columns', dritter Treffer
http://www.office-loesung.de/ftopic269491_0_0_asc.php


----------

